# Mise à jour du firmware iPod



## yvos (19 Juillet 2004)

à priori, c'est dispo sur le site us, et même si cela concerne en majorité les ipod click wheel, cela concerne également les ipod normaux. Quelqu'un a tenté?


----------



## ficelle (19 Juillet 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> à priori, c'est dispo sur le site us, et même si cela concerne en majorité les ipod click wheel, cela concerne également les ipod normaux. Quelqu'un a tenté?



apparament cette update ne concerne que les nouveaux modeles... faudra patienter pour en avoir tous les rafinements sur le G3


----------



## yvos (19 Juillet 2004)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> apparament cette update ne concerne que les nouveaux modeles... faudra patienter pour en avoir tous les rafinements sur le G3


 sur le site d'apple:
*Updates for iPod with a Dock connector and iPod mini*



Compatibility with iTunes 4.5 or later and the iTunes Music Store
Improved playback performance
Support for the Apple Lossless Encoder, to enable compressed music encoding at high quality 
 Bon, le 1 et le 3, c'était déja avant, mais le 2. (enfin, on peut toujours rêver pour voir la différence)


----------



## yvos (19 Juillet 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> sur le site d'apple:
> *Updates for iPod with a Dock connector and iPod mini*
> 
> 
> ...


 
 ok, je crois que je viens de capter: l'update du 15/7 reprend en fait l'update précédent.


 Sujet clos alors......


----------



## ficelle (19 Juillet 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> sur le site d'apple:
> *Updates for iPod with a Dock connector and iPod mini*
> 
> 
> ...



bah oui, rien de nouveau...

"Pod Updater 2004-07-15 supports all models of iPod and iPod mini, including the new Click Wheel iPod. This update includes the latest available software for each model of iPod or iPod mini."

and the latest software for G3 is :"iPod Software 2.2

iPod with dock connector"


----------



## yvos (19 Juillet 2004)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> bah oui, rien de nouveau...
> 
> "Pod Updater 2004-07-15 supports all models of iPod and iPod mini, including the new Click Wheel iPod. This update includes the latest available software for each model of iPod or iPod mini."
> 
> ...


 ouais  , en fait, en lisant les changements, rien qui m'intéresse en fait..j'espérais que l'update permette une gestion plus économe et donc d'augmenter le batterie, mais c'est en fait le disque dur qui consomme moins sur les nouveaux modèles....


----------



## ficelle (19 Juillet 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> ouais  , en fait, en lisant les changements, rien qui m'intéresse en fait..



mais c'est normal, vu qu'il n'y a PAS de changements ! 
c'est un nouvel updater qui contient les firmware mis a jours precedement, et le tout nouveau 3.0 pour le nouveau modele !


----------



## yvos (19 Juillet 2004)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> mais c'est normal, vu qu'il n'y a PAS de changements !
> c'est un nouvel updater qui contient les firmware mis a jours precedement, et le tout nouveau 3.0 pour le nouveau modele !


 

 nan, j'ai du mal m'exprimer...je voulais dire que parmi les nouvelles fonctions du nouveau ipod, il n'y en avait qui me manquait....................donc  finalement, je m'en fous de l'update  (de toutes façons, comme je vais balancer mon ipod à la poubelle pour un nouveau avec une autonomie digne de ce nom..)


----------



## jpmiss (19 Juillet 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> (de toutes façons, comme je vais balancer mon ipod à la poubelle pour un nouveau avec une autonomie digne de ce nom..)


 Je croyais que tu voulais le mettre dans un coffre fort pour pouvoir pogoter a l'autre bout du monde...


----------



## yvos (19 Juillet 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Je croyais que tu voulais le mettre dans un coffre fort pour pouvoir pogoter a l'autre bout du monde...


 exact, départ dans 31 jours exactement..disons que je le balancerais après 

 [hors sujet]
 JPmiss, je suis retourné sur ton site web,,,,,,j'aime bien


----------



## vincmyl (19 Juillet 2004)

Donc cette MAJ ne modifie en rien la gestion de la batterie


----------



## jeromemartin75 (19 Juillet 2004)

J'ai tenté la mise à jour!
En fait il détecte d'abord le type d'iPod et le firmware utilisé. Du coup avec mon 3G en 2.2, je n'ai rien eu à faire. Le logiciel est à l'image d'Apple : limpide.

La déception vient du fait que les 3G n'ont pas droit à des maj de nouveaux  :rose:


----------



## kisco (19 Juillet 2004)

jeromemartin75 a dit:
			
		

> La déception vient du fait que les 3G n'ont pas droit à des maj de nouveaux  :rose:



ouais trop lourd!!!  

est-ce qu'on peut s'attendre à la voir un jour ou pas du tout ?


----------



## jeromemartin75 (19 Juillet 2004)

est-ce qu'on peut s'attendre à la voir un jour ou pas du tout ?  [/QUOTE]

That's the question.... 
En fait je pense qu'il faut qu'on attende peut-être 10.3.5 pour voir une maj majeur du firmware de l'iPod généralisé à toute les générations. Enfin je dis ça mais y a t-il vraiment un lien OS et firmware iPod?....


----------



## vincmyl (19 Juillet 2004)

Pour l'autonomie de la batterie, ils peuvent faire qqchose quand meme non??


----------



## Biroman (21 Juillet 2004)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Pour l'autonomie de la batterie, ils peuvent faire qqchose quand meme non??




Carrément ! si un simple update firmware permet d'augmenter la batterie de 50%, alors on est en droit de l'attendre pour les G3 !

Je ne vois pas pourquoi ce firmware ne pourrait pas fonctionner sur les générations précédentes. Si on en reste a la 2.2, c'est vraiment du foutage de gueule.... Pas vrai ?


----------



## vincmyl (21 Juillet 2004)

Ben oui moi avec mon Mini depuis que je l'aie, il n'y a pas eut de MAJ, j'espere que ca va venir :mouais:


----------



## yvos (21 Juillet 2004)

Biroman a dit:
			
		

> Carrément ! si un simple update firmware permet d'augmenter la batterie de 50%, alors on est en droit de l'attendre pour les G3 !
> 
> Je ne vois pas pourquoi ce firmware ne pourrait pas fonctionner sur les générations précédentes. Si on en reste a la 2.2, c'est vraiment du foutage de gueule.... Pas vrai ?


ya pas grand chose à espérer de ce côté là. La moindre consommation d'énergie serait due au nouveau modèle de disque dur utilisé dans le ipod


----------



## yvos (21 Juillet 2004)

jeromemartin75 a dit:
			
		

> est-ce qu'on peut s'attendre à la voir un jour ou pas du tout ?


That's the question.... 
En fait je pense qu'il faut qu'on attende peut-être 10.3.5 pour voir une maj majeur du firmware de l'iPod généralisé à toute les générations. Enfin je dis ça mais y a t-il vraiment un lien OS et firmware iPod?....[/QUOTE] 

Aucun rapport entre 10.3.5 et le ipod (sinon, faudrait réviser windaube xp  )


----------



## 406 (22 Juillet 2004)

euh. dites moi, est ce normal que je n'arrive pas à mettre un fichier lossless sur mon ipod 2g ????


----------



## flotow (22 Juillet 2004)

je crois que...   :rateau:


----------

